# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Lucid Dream Induction Devices - What's your experience?

## vvcvs2

I have searched and I don't have found too much about this, so I would like to now what is your experience with Lucid Dream Induction Devices such as rem dreamer and if it worked for you.

I would like to buy one, but i am not sure. I hope someone can give me an opinion.

Thank you very much.

----------


## Puffin

I'm pretty skeptical as to whether they work or not. To me, LD induction devices aren't worth the money; they rely on you recognizing that you're dreaming through a light. If you don't practice basic awareness though, you'll end up seeing the light in your dream without paying attention to it. So if you need awareness to use the device properly, but that alone can cause lucidity, it sort of defeats the purpose of the device.

----------


## Arra

I've never used one, but I don't like the idea of needing to use a mechanism external to the mind to gain lucidity. I prefer thinking that I can become lucid with mental exercises only, with no external help. 

I suppose if someone was having incredible trouble attaining lucidity and was desperate for anything that might help, it might be worth trying.

----------


## imj

I've been experimenting with external cues entering the dream and sadly they are not as effective as I have hoped. It's because of the same reason Y it's so difficult to recognize you are dreaming or oddities in the dream. If one can recognize a predefined cue entering the dream you wouldn't need it in the first place because to remember the cue and associate it one needs to have waking memory of that exact cue which is highly unlikely since waking memory is diminished in dream state. So what happens is...cue enters dream but dreamer is unresponsive to the cue and continues dreaming unconsciously. So it's not solving the lucid dreaming problem which is to introduce waking memory of 'are you dreaming?" in the dream state. But there is a method by Lucidology that uses a timer to create SP so I think it may be worth a shot if you want to use a device provided you don't sleep through the beeps. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKquVghfwG0

IMJ

----------

